# brute force 750 dynatek cdi



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

hello i am new to the forum and have just ordered a dynatec cdi for my 750 is there any other mods that i should do at the same time to get the best from out ov it i have heard alot ov mixed coments some saying that you have to rejet and some saying you dont the bike will be totally standard apart form uni air filter and the dynatek i will look forward to your replys thanks.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I would rejet ( shims and 40 pilots) anyways. I dont have a dynatec but my wheeler runs so much better with the rejet


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have heard alot about the shims do you shim both the neddles are just one and thanks for the reply.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I Agree, When I put mine in it Was a Little Lean. By the Way i just sent my Dyna CDi Back, it Shorted out and Took Out my Rear Coil


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not all 750s but most will need to go to #40 pilots and up to 40-thousands shims on the needles. No more is needed for the Dynatek CDI. Again, not all need the larger pilots.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

hello brute574 is that a coming problem with the dynatek or is it just a one of also will it make much difrence in lower end power when i put it on and rejet it as i have a hesitation on the low end power from a standstill but cleares from 1/4 throtle i have just set the belt deflection as it was way out and that has helped a bit but still has the hesitation i only run small 25" tyres but it might ov need rejeting from the start so that is proberly the problem my friend has the same year quad and they are both standard but his has way more low end and wheelies mine will not even try to wheelie but the dyna and rejet might sort that out and thanks for your help.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Not all 750s but most will need to go to #40 pilots and up to 40-thousands shims on the needles. No more is needed for the Dynatek CDI. Again, not all need the larger pilots.


hello nmkawierider where do you get these these shims from and how many will i need as i am from england and it is really hard to find spares and parts over here so do you no any where over there that will supply these shims and send them to england thanks in advance.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

brute force mad said:


> hello brute574 is that a coming problem with the dynatek or is it just a one of also will it make much difrence in lower end power when i put it on and rejet it as i have a hesitation on the low end power from a standstill but cleares from 1/4 throtle i have just set the belt deflection as it was way out and that has helped a bit but still has the hesitation i only run small 25" tyres but it might ov need rejeting from the start so that is proberly the problem my friend has the same year quad and they are both standard but his has way more low end and wheelies mine will not even try to wheelie but the dyna and rejet might sort that out and thanks for your help.


Seems to be a one in a million Problem. You will Notice a Difference in Lowend Take off, You Will Like it. 

If you Really want a runner get a VFJ Clutch Job, WELL Worth the Money.

The Shims for the Neddles Can Be Found at Any Hardware Store. .040 Brass Washers


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

brute574 said:


> Seems to be a one in a million Problem. You will Notice a Difference in Lowend Take off, You Will Like it.
> 
> If you Really want a runner get a VFJ Clutch Job, WELL Worth the Money.
> 
> The Shims for the Neddles Can Be Found at Any Hardware Store. .040 Brass Washers


thanks brute574 i will try and get some in the morning how many shims do i need thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute force mad said:


> hello nmkawierider where do you get these these shims from and how many will i need as i am from england and it is really hard to find spares and parts over here so do you no any where over there that will supply these shims and send them to england thanks in advance.


They are realy extreemly small washers that the center just fits the needle and the outside lays flat at the bottom of the inside of the slide. They are 20-thousants thick and most people use two and get them from their local hardware stores...but its better to get them from the same place that you get your carb jets. You can get them from PJ Motorsports.com and I think thay ship to England.

Here's a photo with what a shim looks like.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I got mine from eric at ehs racing. Great guy good service


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> They are realy extreemly small washers that the center just fits the needle and the outside lays flat at the bottom of the inside of the slide. They are 20-thousants thick and most people use two and get them from their local hardware stores...but its better to get them from the same place that you get your carb jets. You can get them from PJ Motorsports.com and I think thay ship to England.
> 
> Here's a photo with what a shim looks like.


thank you for your help


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

dookie said:


> I got mine from eric at ehs racing. Great guy good service


thank you dookie.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have just pulled the carbs of to find that the rear cylinder carb boot was split so have ordered 2 new ones so this could well be some of the problem i hope so i did notice that the new ones i have ordered hava a bit cut out ov the inside ov them and the old ones dont maybee this is a upgraded part i will put some pictures up later has anyone else noticed this.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute force mad said:


> i have just pulled the carbs of to find that the rear cylinder carb boot was split so have ordered 2 new ones so this could well be some of the problem i hope so i did notice that the new ones i have ordered hava a bit cut out ov the inside ov them and the old ones dont maybee this is a upgraded part i will put some pictures up later has anyone else noticed this.


The replacements are a little better then the OEs but try very hard not to over-tighten the clamps. We tend to over-do it and that's want causes the most problems. I'm guilty of that...twice now.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> The replacements are a little better then the OEs but try very hard not to over-tighten the clamps. We tend to over-do it and that's want causes the most problems. I'm guilty of that...twice now.


 
i will make sure i dont over-tighten them i have also getting new clips for them as the old ones where rounded of proberly of the previous owner over tightening them i hope this has been my problem but iam still going to jet it when i get the dynatek on.


----------

